# safety first lol



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i put a governer on the roper and replaced the spring on the rider cuz i modified it to run a little faster lol
the roper wont start now tho, the throttle is wide open when its off like it should be but it aint doin nothin but put put put
i got a new plug for it and it still dont do nothing but put put put
it put puts when the throttle is wide open, it dont get spinning fast enough to close the throttle so it aint going to idle right away


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

may be its at a bad adjustment, try a little more out or in , either that or the diaprahm is bad


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

its got a newer 3.5 carb and its got a new diaphram
it wont run
i think i used half a tank of gas trying to start it today
the valves are working fine and the headgasket wasnt bad wtf is wrong with it


----------

